# Arctic's Art



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey everyone! So....I'm not a real big artist, though I do draw a lot. So, I decided to share a picture I've been working on. It's not glamorous, or spectacular, or colourful at all- but I like it. It's of all the different types of betta I know of. There are only three plakats- Plakat, Halfmoon Plakat, and Crowntail plakat. Some of the fish are female, but most are male.


----------



## ymavroidis (Jun 8, 2014)

that's really cool


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you


----------

